
Generics in Go: a friendly, down-to-earth tutorial - bitfield
https://bitfieldconsulting.com/golang/generics
======
bitfield
Worth noting that the Go team are currently considering a square-bracket
syntax for type parameters, instead of the parentheses shown in this tutorial.

